# Moving to Canada



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

I'm sure you've had these questions a thousand times before, but I'm on a bit of a tight schedule today to go hunting through the forum looking for them! (I don't even know if I'm in the right forum - do I go to the Australian forum or the Canadian one?! LOL)

Anyway, my partner and I have our visas all ready to go and were planning on flying in late August/Early september. I've been googling all the information I'm about to ask you guys, but I never was good with key words and so the websites I've found haven't been very helpful. 

Im looking for some USEFUL job hunting websites, how to apply for our social security number, somewhere we can find some permanent accommodation (ie: rentals), and if there are any australians here, where they applied for their insurance through as per the visa requirement. 

Thanks in advance for all your help!
Jasmine


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

You never said where in canada you are planning on moving to

Im looking for some USEFUL job hunting websites,
what type of work and in what area will be helpfull in pointing you in the right direction!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...-living-canada/100170-employment-website.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...mmigrants.html?highlight=recruitment+agencies
how to apply for our social security number,
It is called a "Social Insurance Number" or a SIN, but either way its fairly simple!
SIN – How to get it. » Invading Canada
How to apply for a Social Insurance Number (SIN) | accommodation-and-work | articles

somewhere we can find some permanent accommodation (ie: rentals),
Craigslist is one option, again the best answer will come with you giving a more specific area

and if there are any australians here, where they applied for their insurance through as per the visa requirement. 

Travel Insurance | work-permits-a-getting-to-canada | articles
Travel Insurance » Invading Canada


----------



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

I wish I knew!
My partner is interested in any mine sites as the priority, being that we're coming from mining in australia, other he would like to live in BC and particularly Vancouver. 
Me, however, would be happy jumping form town to town being they gypsy traveller I was meant to be!

Thanks for your links, I'll definitely get onto them!

Thanks


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

jazziyasm said:


> I wish I knew!
> My partner is interested in any mine sites as the priority, being that we're coming from mining in australia, other he would like to live in BC and particularly Vancouver.
> Me, however, would be happy jumping form town to town being they gypsy traveller I was meant to be!
> 
> ...


What is your husbands trade


----------



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

He's a metallurgist/process engineer.. Although he's currently the superintendent in charge of the SX plant at the moment..

And I'm a specialist/team leader in the metallurgical laboratory doing all the test work that mimics the plant..


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

jazziyasm said:


> He's a metallurgist/process engineer.. Although he's currently the superintendent in charge of the SX plant at the moment..
> 
> And I'm a specialist/team leader in the metallurgical laboratory doing all the test work that mimics the plant..


This job sounds like a verry good start for you, its also only just advertised today!
















Hiring: Principal Metallurgist in Canada | Global CareerMine

alternatively

Metallurgist Jobs | Simply Hired Canada
metallurgist jobs in Canada | careerjet.ca
Metallurgist Jobs | Indeed.com


----------



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

Thankyou very much! Will get him onto it!


----------



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

Hello again all!
im slightly more organised then last time i jumped on here! we nearly almost have a plan, and my partner is booking our one way flight to Canada as I type this!
Currently this is what were hoping to do: Fly into Toronto late august, spend about a week there to organise ourselves (SIN, bank accounts, car, insurance) and then once were all sorted we going to do the cross-country road trip from Toronto - Vancouver which were planning to take about 3 weeks. Once we land in Vancouver hopefully around the third week in September it will be a mad rush to get jobs and find a place to live (backpackers are fun, but not that fun! lol)
I've read a few articles on the websites that Belcher mentioned above (invading canada, canaussie) but I'd just like to ask everyone else on their own opinions and advice about trying to do these things as smoothly and easily and QUICKLY as possible. 
In terms of the job front, i was thinking initially i'd do office temping until i can start to job hunt properly, so if anyone can point me in the right direction here as to where i can sign up, etc etc. 
And the housing situation is probablt what im most concerned about so any tips advice, or even just knowledge on what to expect would be great!

Thanks again!
Jasmine


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

You might want to rethink your plan. Car insurance is done provincially, and Ontario is the most expensive. It will likely cost you $5000+ for your first years insurance, if you can get it that cheap with a foreign license. You will also have to pay to plate and license the car for Ontario and then redo the process again when you arrive permanently in BC.

Why not look at renting for the drive, or one of those vehicle repositioning companies that pays you to drive someone's car across country?


----------



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

Haha awesome good to know, that's why I'm starting to love this forum! Clearly I'm clueless! Can you suggest any websites I can look at that entail your suggestions?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry, I don't have any links. Your Google is as good as mine. My grandparents used such a service a few times between Toronto and BC and Toronto and Florida. My grandprents are both deceased now, so i cant ask then, but I know the services still exist.


----------



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

Hello again everyone that reads this! Have changed our plans again, but we are getting slightly more organized! We are now flying direct into Vancouver and hoping to set up pretty much straight away.. (one way flight booked... EEK!!) now it's the nerve racking time of not having anything in place until we get there which for a control freak like me is the worst feeling in the world. I'm pretty sure I asked this earlier, but if anyone can give any tips on how to buy a car (outright, we won't need finance options) rent an apartment and nice areas of Vancouver (I'd love to live in Downtown but I think I'm being a bit unrealistic!) and find jobs all in the first week of moving that would be great. Any links would be great as my google search skills are terrible! Job wise initially I was thinking of doing office temp work so if anyone can tell me any agencies that I can contact now while I'm still Australia would be great! Now our countdown can begin.. Exactly 3 months until we land!!! Thanks again for all your help!


----------

